# A mallard mystery



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

So how long do you suppose that a duck would have to swim around in order to completely wear off the numbers on these bands? I'll know more after I send them in to get checked by the feds...
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's interesting that both of them would be so worn. The bird was probably banded at two different times and two different locations. Not sure why they would be so worn, maybe just old, or it swam around in kennecotts tailing ponds too much.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

Man they look thin.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

It all depends on the environment. Don't quote me, but if I remember right I saw a study that said regular aluminum bands were unreadable sometimes after only 2-3 years in salt water. Most seaducks get stainless bands now if I am remembering correctly. 
Most of the "double bands" are a regular band and a reward band. With all the anodize worn off I'd guess your guy has seen some saltwater.
Later,
Kev


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

My buddy shot a Greenhead with a smooth band on its leg. We etched it ourselves. Got all the numbers in about 90 minutes. It was 8 years old. I shot a banded Brant last year that had the stainless alloy band on it. Looks brand new, banded in 1990. 

Be sure to update us on those bands, hopefully one is $100 reward band

And a huge congrats!!!


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats R on the bird!! Let us know what the details are when they come back!

Brettb, a branded Brant that's was 20+ yrs old. Very cool!! Let's see a pic of that brute!
Where did you go brant hunting?


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Jeff here's a pic of him from back in 2009 down by Bountiful pond lol

I hope you don't get cheated out of the reward band


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

Shot in Baja Cali. Not one who mounts birds. The tarsus band broke when the bird was tossed in the boat


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Congratulations on the double bands. How about a little back story on the shot. Did you see a band when pulled on the bird or was it a total shocker when you picked up the bird? Is this your first double?


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

That's so cool! I would be willing to bet you got yourself a reward!
I shot a double banded greenhead back in 07' 
It had a regular band on one leg and a green $100 reward on the other.
Mine was banded in southern Alberta 06'

I hope to hear the info on this one. Congrats on the double!


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I would love to hear about how to etch a band myself. 

Jerry, not a great back story but here it is:
My buddy and I had a large flock of mallards (maybe 50 or so) work us. we decided to let them all land in our decoys. Most landed to our right, which is super hard to sit up and shoot at, but 3 of them (2 drakes and a hen) landed right in front of me. Meanwhile we had a solo drake gliding in and we decided to shoot it and then take whatever we could from the rising horde. Well, when it got over the top of us at about 15 yards, we both sat up. My buddy Eric, figured I would take the flyer, so he turned to concentrate on the rising flock. Meanwhile, I decided to shoot at the 2 drakes instead. I pulled the trigger on the first drake and both he and his girlfriend dropped. Then I shot the other drake. Eric didn't even fire a shot because, in the melee, he couldn't pick out a drake...meanwhile the overhead drake flew away safely. I went over and picked up the drake and was surprised to see a double band and a dead hen (3 ducks with 2 shots) . Apparently some hens like drakes that wear two Rolex's at once, but in this case, her attraction to bling got her killed. Friendly fire strikes again.
R


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Awesome stuff!!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Great story!


----------



## brettb (Aug 23, 2009)

http://refugeforums.com/refuge/threads/revealing-band-s.830428/#post-8389194

I took me about 60-90 minutes doing this, not 3-5. It works, the numbers don't just become fully detailed, just light enough to see. It didn't damage the band at all. Here is a pic of the band once the numbers were visible. Not sure if you can zoom in and see.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks, I just may give it a try!
R


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

R,
That is absolutely awesome, congrats!
Shane


----------



## lf410 (Jan 2, 2016)

R,

any update on your mallard mystery band from last season?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I guess I forgot to give an update on the double banded mallard. I used the Muratic Acid dip method and I was BARELY able to make out the numbers on both the regular band and the reward band. To the naked eye, they still look totally bare. Anyway, the resulting info was not that amazing: It was banded in Scandia, Alberta in 2008. He was at least 7 years old, but I guess he ran his legs through some knarly stuff in his life. 
R


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

rjefre said:


> Yes, I guess I forgot to give an update on the double banded mallard. I used the Muratic Acid dip method and I was BARELY able to make out the numbers on both the regular band and the reward band. To the naked eye, they still look totally bare. Anyway, the resulting info was not that amazing: It was banded in Scandia, Alberta in 2008. He was at least 7 years old, but I guess he ran his legs through some knarly stuff in his life.
> R


The only banded duck I shot was killed at 8 years after being banded in Alberta. Its band was clear as day to read. He must have been a park duck most of his life. Makes me wonder what yours went through. So did you get some money?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

How much $ was the reward band?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Yep, they sent me a check for $30.00. It pays to go duck hunting!!
R


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Just off of good old Highway 36. Good on ya!


----------

